# Horseless horse show!!



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

lol thats funny!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

haha!!!!!


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

I would love to do this.  Hurdles was my favorite part of PE. That and sprint races.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Aaah I would've LOVED that as a kid!! :mrgreen:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

omg! I used to set this kind of thing up in my house as a kid! hahaha
I would have just loved this
probably still would!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

rockyxpony said:


> omg! I used to set this kind of thing up in my house as a kid! hahaha


So did I! :lol:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

lol i did this when i was really young in my garage, and in teh yard when it was nice out, haha i think that would be sooooo much fun! my friends went to a show where they had a real course for a horse and rider, then once the horse and rider had passed a certain line their team member on foot ran around a smaller course on the inside, lol it looked like so much fun!


----------



## ReoPlusOne (Dec 19, 2009)

And the grand champion is... Johnny! :lol:

That looks like so much fun.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I wanna play too!!!! That looks like fun!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

That looks epic! That kid was going fast! Holy crap!


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

lobelia overhill said:


> so did i! :lol:


haha me three!!!!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I have always wanted to do horse show events with my dogs (obviously on a leash, not with me on them). I already have one dog that goes over cross bars. I would want to do jumping classes, dressage, games, anything really. Another person at my barn with a St Bernard put a very small cart on her dog on the day of the horse show.


----------



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

LOL
OMG
me and my friend do that!!!!!


----------



## Meikichi (Dec 18, 2009)

LOL, me and my friend do this all the time, but we canter and trot like horses too :lol:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have done this with Western events such as barrels, poles, and flags.  


It's fun. I will have to try to setup a few jumps. lol.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I did this sometime earlier this summer with a friend of mine... apparently my old body didn't like it too much, because I sprained my ankle and had to go to the ER. 

Ahhh, well. I showed those horses how it's done!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

hahaha i do this with my dog!! lol im such a nerd,,,,


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

HAHA. we do this at my barn all the time! except we try to keep the correct canter leads and so on!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That would have been so much fun! I can only remember all those courses I used to make. I will say tho, I used to have the right leads to tho :lol:

Awesome video, thanks for sharing


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL! This is TOO funny!! Love the idea.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That kid had a seriously GOOD rollback turn!!

How about horseless dressage?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ haha i saw that a while ago, i love it!! im going to admist it tho.....
when i am going around the how i always canter and do flying lead changes and extended trots:lol: haha but its also how i remember dressage tests, ive been caught a few times in the allyway at shows doing this:lol:


----------



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

^ lol. along with the jumps, my friend and i will do the dressage tests, and western stuff, and get the other person to shout out directions like " canter! lead change! trot! extended trot! GALLOP!"


----------

